# More coverage for women?



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

No, this isn't about public indecency or preventing sunburns.

Bicycle Retailer is reporting that Loren Mooney has been promoted to editor of Bicycling Magazine. As a husband and father of a daughter, I'm a big supporter of equal coverage for men and women's racing and recreational cycling. Let's send Loren a congratulatory note and encourage her to print more articles promoting women's cycling!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cyclo-phile said:


> No, this isn't about public indecency or preventing sunburns.
> 
> Bicycle Retailer is reporting that Loren Mooney has been promoted to editor of Bicycling Magazine. As a husband and father of a daughter, I'm a big supporter of equal coverage for men and women's racing and recreational cycling. Let's send Loren a congratulatory note and encourage her to print more articles promoting women's cycling!


This is great. It will be interesting to see what changes she brings to Bicycling.


----------

